# Athens, Greece



## Norwayclimber

Hi

Found this note on the norvegian ISA board, might be interesting for someone. ETW is the european sertification system, but if you have your ISA sertifiation you can just apply for a ETW sertificate, and vice versa. 


ETW in Greece?

Dear members, dear friends,
our friend Minas Tsakiridis from Athens, Greece, contacted me, because he is looking for some ETW. He wrote me:
“… for now I would like 2 (two) ETW, who speak the Greek language…  but since that is impossible, they should definitely speak English well. About the country, I would like them to come from countries with approximately the same economical conditions (payment etc) as Greece. They are going to work mainly in Athens. We need them as soon as possible, for a minimum of two months and we will see how is going.”
Maybe somebody of you knows an ETW who would like to work abroad. For further information, please contact Minas Tsakiridis:

DENDROTECHNIKI
Minas Tsakiridis
Dafnidos 31
Athens, GREECE
Tel: +30210-8625182 +30210-8625182
Fax: +30210-8657727
Cell phone: +306944323472 +306944323472
E-mail: [email protected] 
Web site: www.dendrotechniki.gr


----------

